# couple of quries



## Tarun (Sep 11, 2011)

1: i have a Gigabyte M68MT-S2P with Athlon II X4 640 i want to unlock the L3 cache of 640,how do i do it???

2: i have a Zebronics Bijli Cabinet and i am not happy with the cooling my idle temps are around 30C to 35C and under load it goes over 55C (i have a Hyper TX3 install with AS 5 applied ) what is the best config for me i wanted to change the front LED fan with a Higher cfm fan what will it cost me minimum??? i have a budget of rs300 to 400 for the the front intake fan


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2011)

1. you need to turn on ACC from bios but usually Nvidia chipset based board lack thos feature. moreover nowdays Athlon II are not anymore based on harvested deneb cores, so don't expect any unlocking.

2. lower the processor voltage (if there is any setting in bios for this) to 1.25V. idle temperate is high considering you have an aftermarket cooler. should be ~25. 
usually 120mm fans cost 250 but high rpm one may cost as high as 500.

also bijli have a bad fan configuration. all fans are intake. reinstall one side fan as exhaust & check temperature.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 11, 2011)

thanx sam but which one are u tell to set as exhaust the upper or the lower one in the side ??? and in 250 is it a LED or normal Fan???


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2011)

just set anyone as exhaust. cause front one acts as exhaust. the 2 side fans are taking air in & i guess, even the PSU fan is doing the same.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^^^^^i did not get u SAM ^^^^


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2011)

i mean to say all the fans in bijli are intake by default. now even PSU fan is intake. so air in just coming in & even there is holes for hot air to escape it mayn't be sufficient. 

so simply set any of the side intake fan as exhaust & temperature reading should improve.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 12, 2011)

buddy i have a VIP 400watts PSU which is with a 80mm Exhaust Fan and a 80mm under it as exhaust i think of putting a 80mm to 120mm adapter and put a 120mm fan in the rear what say??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 12, 2011)

@op my suggestion is to get rid of the side fans & setup front 120mm intake & rear 120mm exhaust, plus one top exhaust is also good since hot air goes upward r&d & find the best config


----------



## paulnixon (Nov 22, 2011)

i have  a VIP 500watts PSU which is with a 90mm Exhaust Fan and a 90mm under it as exhaust i think of putting a 90mm to 120mm adapter and put a 120mm fan in the rear what say??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 22, 2011)

modifying the smps fans is not recommended rather get rid of the vip smps & get a FSP sagaII


----------



## Tarun (Nov 22, 2011)

paulnixon said:


> i have  a VIP 500watts PSU which is with a 90mm Exhaust Fan and a 90mm under it as exhaust i think of putting a 90mm to 120mm adapter and put a 120mm fan in the rear what say??



where are u getting the adapter from ???


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ never heard of anything like this - I'm also interested to know.


----------

